# visa q's



## missninetyukuk (Oct 2, 2009)

i posted yesterday about my partner situation ,and was advised that as i have a canadian passport ,we can apply under the sponsership visa ,however whne reading this (and dont know if i understood it right) i would have to be already living in canada ,and earning atleast 26,000 canadian dollars ?????? my partner and i are living in scotland and would preferably like to move over together ,he is a qualified printing press operator and has been unable to find a printing job in scotland (originally from dublin ,ireland) and is working as a security guard


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge this should not apply to you. As a Canadian citizen you can return to Canada at any time and bring your partner with you. May I ask where you read your information?


----------



## missninetyukuk (Oct 2, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> To the best of my knowledge this should not apply to you. As a Canadian citizen you can return to Canada at any time and bring your partner with you. May I ask where you read your information?


It was on the embassy website ,i beleive .Im finding it difficult as one say this then the other say that ,if u get my drift .I understand that i can return at anytime but my concern is how do i get y partner a visa if im not already living in canada and working .


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi missninetyukuk

I'm Canadian and in 2003/04, I sponsored my husband from Scotland. Our application was inland, however you can also sponsor a family member from outside of Canada. Although the family applications generally take approximately 7 months to completion... ours was processed the same year that the PR cards were introduced & as a result, we waited almost 13 months! eeeek! 

I did submit documentation regarding my earnings, however, I've been told that although this information is taken into account, it isn't the deciding factor in determining eligibility. You will be responsible for your husband's care for 3 years and will be accountable for any expenses incurred during that time. For instance, if for some reason your husband applied to receive welfare payments, the government would request that money back from you.

I don't know if you've read the CIC website pertaining to Family sponsorship, so I'll include the link for you....

Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


Wishing you a speedy application!


----------



## missninetyukuk (Oct 2, 2009)

Oggy said:


> Hi missninetyukuk
> 
> I'm Canadian and in 2003/04, I sponsored my husband from Scotland. Our application was inland, however you can also sponsor a family member from outside of Canada. Although the family applications generally take approximately 7 months to completion... ours was processed the same year that the PR cards were introduced & as a result, we waited almost 13 months! eeeek!
> 
> ...



thanks for the info ,dont mean to be a pain but as im understanding it i have to wait to apply for his visa untill im working or have job offer .im possibly thinkin that the only way to both move at the same time ,assuming i cannot secure a job before hand ,is for him to come a visitor ??????am i gettin this right ,i seem to be confusing myself and others lol .have a whole bunch of q's and there doesnt seem to b one source to answer them all


----------

